# DIEmWIN.exe ruining ur gaming? Once and for all conclusive answer (I hope)



## Lithocardia (Aug 28, 2008)

Please don't move this to malware or security, it's about something affecting games!!!

What's DIEmWIN.exe? Does anyone actually know what this program is meant to do and why it malfunctions the same way for everyone (or is it actually a virus after all?)

If you Google DIEmWIN or (+.exe) you get a lot of hits from all around the world in many languages. Everyone has the same game destroying symptoms and noone has a conclusive answer.

It's unlikely to be a virus. No antivirus or antispyware programs find it. Running a search on 'all files and folders' on my system yields 0 results for a file of that name, but others (not sure what they search with) get 206 or 207 hits!

The symptoms always involve... games (made by various developers) hang unexpectly, often closing to desktop. Explorer freezes and then tells you it encountered an unexpected error and also closes. When rebooting the system to try to get it working again a program called "DIEmWIN.exe" fails to 'end application' and you have to click 'end program now' button. At this point, people become aware of the cause of the problem for the first time usually and start trying to find out what it is and fix it.

The closest thing to an answer available on the internet is "this has something to do with your video card, try updating your drivers" or "this is a problem to do with ATI cards". 
Well, I run an nVidia 8800GT, so it's NOT just ATI related. I also have reinstalled drivers that used to work just fine.

Once and for all, has it been discovered what the cause of this program behaving like this is, whether it's a necessary program and how to fix the problems it causes? (Remember I can't even find it via the search function).


----------

